# der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5



## sTripe (18. März 2010)

*der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Ich gebe hiermit mal meinen Einstand und zeige mein Projekt schritt für Schritt.

Es wird ein Mac-Umbau. Ein G5 dient als Basis und verbaut werden normale ATX-Komponenten. Es gibt zwar schon ein paar solcher Umbauten, aber die haben alle das schöne Gehäuse zersägt, was eigentlich eine Schande ist. Deshalb: ES WIRD NICHTS ZERSÄGT! KEINE ATX-BLENDE HINTEN! ORIGINAL-ANSCHLÜSSE!

Einziger äußerlicher Unterschied wird die Farbe sein. Wie der Titel schon sagt handelt es sich dabei um das Ultimate Green von Ford, wie es auf dem Focus RS zu bekommen ist. Der Lack ist ein 3-Schicht System und alles andere als Standard 

Zum Innenleben: hier muss natürlich in Edel-Marnier alles aufgeräumt und sauber verarbeitet sein. Auch wenn man nur reinschauen kann, wenn das Seitenteil entfernt wird kommt es nicht in die Tüte dann innen schlecht zu arbeiten!

jetzt lasse ich aber besser ein paar Bilder sprechen...

Die Farbe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Case



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die original Abstandshalter entfernt und die Oberfläche gespachtelt und geschliffen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erster Farbtest auf Mechanismus-Hebel und Laufwerksblende



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil verschwindet unter einer Abdeckung und hat so einen eigenen Luftkanal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Laufwerk muss zu den kürzesten auf dem Markt gegriffen werden, damit ein normales ATX-Board passt. unten der Luftkanal. Die Biegung liegt genau am NT-Ende, damit muss die Luft oben eingesaugt werden, duch das NT und dann hinten raus... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So könnte dann das Mainboard positioniert werden. Es wird extrem eng!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu guter letzt die lackierte Maus einmal alleine und dann mit dem passenden MDPC-Sleeve.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu guter letzt noch, das Projekt soll extrem leise werden, deshalb kommen nur Silent-Lüfter zum Einsatz, welche am Ende drin sind steht noch nicht fest, ebenso wie das verwendete NT. Zum anpassen wurde mal ein Revolution getestet, weil das eigentlich so das Längste auf dem Markt ist, ob es letztendlich ein Revolution oder ein Modu wird weiß ich noch nicht, passen würde es aber. 

Ihr dürft euch auch gerne zu dem Projekt auslassen, aber bitte wirklich nur Dinge die auch hier rein passen, andere Fragen könnt ihr per PN stellen...

Weiter gehts...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Sieht doch bisher wirklich gut aus 
Ich bin Fan der grünen Maus mit dem passenden Sleeve 

Weiter so und denk dran : Wir wollen Bilder sehen 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## feivel (18. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

die maus ist schonmal sehr schick 
könnte tatsächlich interessant werden


----------



## Schoschi (18. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Die Farbe find ich super 

Nur eine Frage: Wofür ist der Luftkanal am Netzteil, wenn es die Luft doch von unten rauszieht und hinten rausbläst?


----------



## Xyrian (18. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Grün ist gut! Bin schon gespannt wies weitergeht


----------



## sTripe (18. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

warum von unten ansaugen?

Das NT kommt mit der Kaltgeräte-Buchse nach hinten rein, dann eine Verlängerung dran und dann hat man hinten die originale Buchse im Case.

So saugt es dann die Luft oben an (unten wäre blöd, weil da Blech ist und nicht das Lochblech wie an Vorder- und Rückseite) und nach hinten raus...


----------



## h_tobi (18. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Dann erst mal willkommen im Forum.
Dein Projekt klingt sehr interessant und die Farbe sieht super aus.
Bin gespannt, ob am Ende alles so passt wie geplant, wird ja doch eine verdammt enge Geschichte.
Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und werde dein Vorhaben weiter verfolgen.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (18. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Wird sicher sehr geil!
Die Farbe ist mal was anderes, der Mac ist auch mal was anderes
Achja und das du am Mac ATX Hardware einbaust und die Komplette optik beibehälst ist auch mal was anderes

Viel Spaß! 
Ich bleib dran.


----------



## NCphalon (18. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Wie machste das mit den Anschlüssen? Bauste ne Adapterplatine?


----------



## Don_Dan (19. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Schönes Projekt, die Farbe ist toll und mit neuer Hardware bestückt zu werden ist doch sowieso das Beste was einem Mac passieren kann.


----------



## sTripe (19. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

ich baue gerade noch dran... Da kommt eine Platte mit neuen Anschlüssen an die Rückwand und die werden dann mit denen auf dem Mainboard verbunden. Das ganze findet auf etwa 2 bis 2,5cm Raum statt...


----------



## h_tobi (19. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt, das ist eine richtige Herausforderung.
Bist du Elektroniker?


----------



## sTripe (19. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

nein bin ich nicht, nur Modellbauer seit einem Jahrzehnt  Das Fluppt schon...


----------



## Janny (20. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Sehr schönes Projekt, ich Liebe denn Ford Focus RS! 
Einen RS unterm Schreibtisch ist aber auch nicht schlecht 
Werd ich aufjedenfall verfolgen.

lG Janny

EDIT: Mal ne Frage, wo bekommst du denn Lack her ?


----------



## sTripe (20. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

würde mein Konto das zulassen hätte ich schon lange beim Ford-Händler gestanden 

Aber das wäre ja eine Schande den unter den Tisch zu stellen... Der bekommt extra ein "Podest-Platz" über dem Aktenordner-Lager...

Den Lack lasse ich mir nach Farbnummer beim Lackhändler anmischen, lackieren werde ich selber, dann weiß ich zumindest wer es verbockt hat... Aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich nicht den Klarlack machen lasse, damit der perfekt wird...

Achso, vorsicht beim Lack, das ist ein 3-Schicht-System, das heißt weiße Grundierung, grüne Basis, Effektlasur und dann Klarlack...


----------



## h_tobi (20. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Das klingt nach ner Menge Arbeit, bin gespannt ob man so was zu Hause vernünftig hin bekommt.


----------



## sTripe (20. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

am Werkzeug sollte es nicht scheitern... Lackierpistole etc. hab ich alles hier, bin da etwas verrückt. Mit so ner Baumarkt-Spritzpistole würde ich das gar nicht erst versuchen, das Spritzbild ist da einfach nur gruselig...

Mein Problem ist gerade nur, dass ich gerade extrem viel hier zum Airbrushen habe und deshalb nicht wirklich weiter komme...


----------



## sims1024 (22. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

wo bekommt man überhaupt so ein gehäuse her?


----------



## shila92 (22. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Sieht bisher schon gut aus. Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht. Von mir gibts ein Abo!


----------



## sTripe (22. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Das gehäuse bekommst du eigentlich überall, wo leute ihre defekten Macs verscheuern... Musst halt nur eins erwischen, was noch keine Beulen, verbogenen Füße oder tiefe kratzer hat. Da meins ein paar Kratzer hat und ich sowieso lackieren wollte ist das eig. egal. Wenn du es so lassen willst, dann musst du schon extrem viel glück haben und wirst auch zu 90% nicht unter 200€ wegkommen. Irgendwo hat jemand noch ein Mac Pro Gehäuse inseriert gehabt, aber da war auch schon der eine Fuß krumm...


----------



## Janny (27. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Morgän 
5 Tage nichts mehr von dir gehört, gings schon weiter? 

lG


----------



## Phenom2 (27. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Genau, das würde mich auch mal interessieren 

Aber das Projekt gefällt mir 



Lg,
Phenom2


----------



## sTripe (27. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

ich hab gerade noch ein wenig stress mit anderen Dingen, aber wollte eigentlich jetzt am WE noch die Steckerleiste für die Rückseite fertig bekommen...

Dann gibts natürlich auch wieder Bilder...


----------



## h_tobi (27. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Gut zu hören, freue mich dann auf das Update.


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Ein sehr schöner Mod. Mach weiter soll, will mehr Bilder sehen. Die Farbe gefällt mir so richtig. Das Mainboard wird da sicherlich gut rein passen.


----------



## Genzemann (27. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

So ein geiles Alu Gehäuse zu färben gehört ja schon bestraft eigentlich... aber deine Idee ist einfach geil 

Freu mich auch schon auf neue Bilde.r


----------



## kuki122 (29. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Bin auch aus der kleinen Familie der Grün - Vernatiker. 

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf das Ergebnis - also .. lass sehen. 

Gruß,
Kuki


----------



## Phenom2 (30. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Hi,

könnte man das Case nicht auch grün eloxieren? 


MfG,
Phenom2


----------



## sTripe (30. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

könnte man, ja....

AAAAaaaaaber, dann könnte ich die unschönen Punkte der alten Abstandshalter nicht so schön sauber verspachteln, jeder Kratzer wäre sichtbar, der jetzt an dem Gehäuse ist und für mich der springende Punkt: Ich hab kein Perl-Effekt-Lack. Das eloxierte Grün hab ich mir auch vorher angesehen, ist aber irgendwie komisch in Matt und wenn man das ganze Case poliert und dann eloxiert ist das grün auch nicht sonderlich schön.. Deshalb das grün vom Focus RS, das schimmert je nach Lichteinfall ins Goldene. In den Lack muss man sich einfach verlieben, da ist mir auch der unnormale Aufwand vollkommen egal. Schließlich muss das Case geschliffen, gefillert, geschliffen, mit Basislack, Effektlasur und dann mit Klarlack lackiert werden. UNd ich werde mit Sicherheit mind. 2 Schichten High-Solid 2K Klarlack drauf machen, damit der Farbe auch ja nichts passiert...

Hab das Auto gestern beim Händler bestaunen können. Bisher habe ich aber noch keinen Händler gefunden, der das Auto am Ende für ein Shooting mit Case rausrückt. Aber ich finde noch einen 

Ich bin am Wochenende leider mit meiner Steckerleiste nicht groß weiter gekommen, die Erhhöhungen für die Stecker sind drauf, Frage ist noch was ich mit den Optical-Eingängen und dem "unnötigen" Firewire Stecker mache. Im Moment überlege ich ob ich anstelle des Firewire eine zweite Lan-Buchse verbaue, das Board machts ja mit. 
Das ganze besteht aktuell aus Plexiglas, mit kleinen Klötzchen drauf. Das muss natürlich noch gestrahlt werden und bekommt dann einen schwarzen Anstrich. Das Auge isst ja schließlich mit


----------



## Phenom2 (30. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

AAchso, dann lasse ich mich mal überraschen 

Lg,
Phenom2


----------



## moe (30. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

ich hab erst gedacht, dass wird so ein öko-mod, aber das sieht ja richtig gut aus. mir gefällt der rs auch richtig gut! und ein apfel-case zu modden ist auch mal was anderes. 

das sieht schon richtig gut aus. für die lüffis hätt ich noch nen vorschlag: nimm doch nanoxias. klick mich

bleib dran!


----------



## sTripe (30. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Nanoxia sind ganz gut, hatte ich auch schonmal testweise hier, aber die sind mir zu laut und ich hätte es gerne schlichter innen, das Board ist innen schon grün genug 

Ich werde wohl die neuen Enermax Lüfter nehmen, die sind selbst auf 12V unhörbar, hab mich davon auf der Cebit überzeugt und war sehr angetan. Deshalb die...

Ein stilvoller Mod geht für mich überhaupt nicht, wenn ne Turbine neben mir startet... Wie z.B. die neuen NVidia Karten, da fällt man ja vom Stuhl...


----------



## h_tobi (30. März 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Wenn du FireWire eh nicht brauchst, lass den Anschluss weg, ich habe den bei mir auch schon 
ausgebaut, ist dann ein Kabel weniger.


----------



## sims1024 (1. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

firewire gehört zu den grundeigenschaften eines äpfle den darfste ned einfach weglassen


----------



## sTripe (1. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

es geht nicht um den standard-FW, den hab ich natürlich weiterhin drin, auch im Frontpanel. Aber dieser spezielle, ich meine den komischen, unförmigen  Der 800er? auf jeden Fall hab ich mit dem Anschluss bisher noch nichts gesehen, die neuen Raid-Systeme laufen ja über USB oder E-Sata oder so...


----------



## sims1024 (1. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

meine externe platte hängt an firewire 800


----------



## sTripe (1. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

dannmuss ich mir nochmal raussuchen, wie ich den anschließen kann, ich werde nur Stecker einbauen, die dann auch nutzbar sind...

Es gibt noch eine sehr erfreuliche Nachricht!

Dieses Projekt wird gesponsort von:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank schonmal an dieser Stelle für ein Revolution 85+ und Lüfter!


----------



## h_tobi (1. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Das freut mich für dich, dann gibt´s nen  für Enermax.


----------



## Janny (5. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Und, gings schon weiter ?


----------



## Gruselgurke (10. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Hui, coole Sache! Hatte so eine Mac Casecon schon länger im Auge.
Bin momentan noch auf der Suche nach nem passenden Gehäuse. Entweder das Mac Pro oder das G5 Dual (Das G5 Dual Gehäuse ist dem Mac Pro Gehöuse ja fast identisch und die Teile werden mittlerweile zum Glück für gut 20€ verschleudert).


----------



## sTripe (11. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

waaaas, 20€? ich nehme noch 2 

Mac Pro hat hinten einen großen Lüfter, 140 müsste das sein und mein G5 hat hinten 2 92er...

morgen wird gelötet, damit endlich das frontpanel vernünftig verkabelt ist...


----------



## Zoon (11. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Das grüne Sleeve von der Maus sieht richtig gut aus.

evtl. nen originalen "RS" Schriftzug an einer Gitterblende ans Gehäuse ran?


----------



## sTripe (11. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

keine schlechte Idee! Lasse ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen...


----------



## sTripe (11. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

So, nach vielen Stunden löten, schrumpfen und wieder alles neu machen etc. pp bin ich dann auch zufrieden gewesen und die Verkabelung für das Front-Panel ist fertig. Die zwei Mini-Stücke musste ich schon beim Löten sleeven, weil ich sonst den kleinen Sleeve nicht mehr drüber bekommen hätte. Der Rest wird gesleeved, sobald ich meinen Sleeve bestellt und bekommen hab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin auch auf eine seltene Pflanze gestoßen  Catsechsus Octashieldus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gruselgurke (11. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*



sTripe schrieb:


> waaaas, 20€? ich nehme noch 2
> 
> Mac Pro hat hinten einen großen Lüfter, 140 müsste das sein und mein G5 hat hinten 2 92er...
> 
> morgen wird gelötet, damit endlich das frontpanel vernünftig verkabelt ist...



Ah ok, gut zu wissen.

Das mit den 20€ war wohl auch nur ne Ausnahme. Hätte vielleicht zuschalgen sollen :/
Waren 2 G5 Dual Gehäuse die für jeweils 24€ und 30€ bei Ebay weggegangen sind. Sahen eig. noch Top in Ordnung aus...
Die jetzigen Angebote liegen bei run 80€. Produkte fast ohne Gebrauchsspuren liegen leider noch deutlich höher...


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (11. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Ich finde dein Projekt sehr ambitioniert, aber irgendwie tut's auch ein bisschen weh was Du da mit dem Gehäuse machst  trotzdem ich drück die Daumen und bin gespannt wie's am Ende aussehen wird.


----------



## sTripe (13. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

natürlich wirds gut  mit etwas anderem gebe ich mich nicht zufrieden...

Heute kam die erste Lieferung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (13. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Die Oberfläche vom NT hat was, gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Stammgast (14. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Netzteil hab ich auch! Sieht echt gut aus mit der rauen Metalloberfläche und die Kabel lassen sich auch leicht sleeven. 

Bin gespannt wie der Mod aussieht wenn er fertig ist.


----------



## sTripe (14. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Hast du ein anderes Revolution?  Also leicht sleeven ist was anderes, aber es geht und wird gut aussehen


----------



## kassra (22. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Mh das wird was gaaannz feines 

So wie ist denn der Stand seit einigen Tage nichts mehr gekommen.

Bist die Karre mal Probe gefahren ? ---> geht ab ne Rakete


----------



## BlauerSalamander (23. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Sieht auf jeden Fall richtig schick aus, optisch sind die Mac Pro Gehäuse äusserst edel.

Bin sehr gespannt wie das Endergebnis aussehen wird, Du scheinst auf einem guten Weg zu sein


----------



## sTripe (25. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

nein leider hab ich noch keinen Händler gefunden, der einen zugelassen hat und mir leiht und im Bekanntenkreis hab ich auch keinen, der einen fährt...

In den nächsten Tagen sollte ich auch mal ein paar Bilder von meiner Verlängerung für den Kaltgeräteanschluss posten, die ist nämlich so gut wie fertig, gesleeved etc. Nur das graue Rähmchen muss ich noch schwarz lackieren...


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (26. April 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Das sieht man nit jeden tach ne guten RS unterm Tisch...
Warte auf die nächsten Bilder....

+++*RESPEKT*+++


----------



## Gruselgurke (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Wie weit ist das Projekt den momentan. Gab ja länger kein Update mehr.

Will mich in den Sommerferien dann mal an meine Mac Casecon ran machen. Da wäre ein Erfahrungsbericht über Probleme etc. die du bei deinem Umbau hattest sehr hilfreich!


----------



## sTripe (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Hab nicht so viel weiter machen können... 

Das Wetter hindert mich am Klar lackieren von dem Netzanschluss für die Rückwand. Ich hab hier eine Verlängerung entsprechend in den Rahmen eingegossen (Epoxi machts möglich) alles schön isoliert und zu guter letzt mit Flüssiggummi überzogen. natürlich auch nochmal mit Sleeve versehen. Passt 1a, schön glatte Rückseite ist aber eben noch nicht mit Klarlack überzogen die Rückseitige Buchse.

Für die seitlichen Äpfel hab ich jetzt auch eine ultimative Idee, da fahr ich kommende Woche wahrscheinlich zu meinem Folienspezialisten, dann wird der Apfel ausgefräst und mit gelasertem Plexi und Carbon-Folie versehen. Ich hoffe mal das klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle...

Die ganzen Kühler von meinem Test-RAM und dem mainboard sind demontiert und bereit zum eloxieren und schwärzen, da warte ich auf Antworten, weil ich das nicht selber machen kann...

Zum laminieren der Abdeckungen bin ich immernoch nicht gekommen...

Mit der Hardware bin ich mir auch noch nicht 100% schlüssig, bleibe ich beim normalen ATX-Board oder nehme ich doch das JR. Beim Ram steht die Wahl zwischen den verschiedenen Mushkin-Kühlern, Copperhead, Ascent oder den normalen... und dann auch noch 6 oder 12gb...

Bilder gibt es daher noch nicht wirklich viele, kann aber heute abend mal welche hier online stellen


----------



## Outlaw15 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Die Maus zu sleeven ist ne geile Idee


----------



## sTripe (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

wer hat was von maus sleeven gesagt? Die ist nur lackiert... Das dünne kabel ist auch sehr angenehm, das soll nicht steifer werden. Außerdem ist zu 90% eh mein Grafiktablett als Maus im Einsatz...


----------



## sTripe (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

wie versprochen kurz bilder von den demontierten Kühlern, die zum eloxieren/schwärzen gehen sollen. Der eingegossene Netzanschluss für die Rückwand und das die interne Kaltgeräte-Verlängerung, natürlich sleeved.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GPHENOM (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Ist der lilafarbene Kühler nicht von nem  RC-Verbrenner?


----------



## NCphalon (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Die 3 Schwarzen Teile im Hintergrund sehn auch eher nach Motor aus^^


----------



## h_tobi (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Jo, ist ein RC Kühler von einem Verbrenner Motor.


----------



## schlappe89 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Nein  ... das ist echt zu viel ... jetzt werden sogar die Stromkabel gesleeved


----------



## sTripe (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Das Stromkabel hab ich gesleeved, weil das in dem Gehäuse ist... Es verschwinden sowieso alle Kabel unter einer Abdeckung, aber ich weiß es, das reicht für mich als Grund alles zu sleeven.

Die ganzen Kabel werde ich auch passend ausmessen und entsprechend den Radien, in denen die liegen kürzen.

Ja den Kühlkopf wollt ich auch eloxieren lassen, den schicke ich dann direkt mit... Wenn Motor, dann direkt den Ultra-Motor und falls der mal ne Macke hat braucht man ja Ersatz-Motoren  Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...


----------



## Gast12307 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

@sTripe Guck dir mal das an:Cooler Master Musketeer II - Einleitung - Hardwarelabs.de Kannst du bestimmt auch anmalen und sieht aus wie ein Tacho.          Greez bel_gen_14


----------



## sTripe (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

ganz lustiges Teil, aber das wird mir zu viel "gebastel/Ghetto-Mod" Ich will das ganze sehr edel und  schlicht durchziehen. 
Ein RS-Schriftzug wird vlt. noch seinen Platz finden. 

Heute wurde ich wieder auf schicke Wakü-Teile aufmerksam, aber ich glaube das lasse ich besser. Den Monster gibts ja leider nicht mehr, den könnte man sehr gut daneben stellen. Ins Case passt ja nichts. Man könnte vielleicht noch ein zweites Case nehmen und da Wakü und Festplatten reinbauen, aber das wird dann doch leicht übertrieben


----------



## Gast12307 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Och Man, aber ist ja dein Mod.


----------



## Loris (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

sieht echt toll aus!!


----------



## sTripe (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Die Teile von oben sindnoch beim eloxieren, kanns kaum erwarten das Ergebnis zu sehen...

Hab heute mal die CPU geschliffen und poliert... Der Mainboard-Kühler kann leider nicht geschwärzt werden, weil der aus verschiedenen Metallen besteht...

Hier noch ein kurzes Bild. Ich gebe mich dann mal wieder an die Abdeckung fürs NT...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast12307 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Sieht schick aus
sleevst du die kabel


----------



## Gast12307 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Also, die sind ja nicht auf dem bild, aber ich mein zum Beispiel die Molexkabel und so ...


----------



## sTripe (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

natürlich wird alles mit Sleeve ausgestattet. aber das mache ich erst, wenn ich die Position endgültig fest habe, weil ich dann die Kabel noch in der Länge anpasse...


----------



## h_tobi (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Schick, schick, da sieht man ja richtig die Unebenheiten. Weiterhin gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Gast12307 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Ahh, ok.


----------



## Maaarc (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

wow sieht der geil aus xD
nur leider kein echter apfel, hab grad hunger xD


----------



## Hitman-47 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Auch wenn grün mir nicht so gefällt siehts bis jetzt doch echt gut aus, ich bin dann mal auf´s Endergebnis gespannt.


----------



## sTripe (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Danke Danke!

die nächsten paar Wochen sind wieder mit Prüfungen verplant, mal sehn, dass ich trotzdem die Abdeckung fertig laminiert und lackiert bekomme. Dann geht das Case zum Fräsen...

Da wird dann der Apfel ausgefräst und ein passendes Plexi-Inlay mit Carbon und Beleuchtung gelasert. Auf das bin ich schon sehr gespannt, muss nur Zeit finden zu meinem Werbe-Menschen zu kommen...


----------



## Gast12307 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Ich freu mich schon auf den Plexi Apfel, sieht bestimmt schick aus. Viel Glück für die Prüfungen.


----------



## Mr JK (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

nette Sache....das wird guuut 

Viel Erfolg bei den Prüfungen


----------



## sTripe (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

frisch eingetroffen neu eloxierte Kühler, geniale Farbe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Linux125_ (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Hey

ehm ... mir fehlen die Worte!!

Die Farbe is ja mal ultra geil.
Ich beobachte den Mod schon länger und muss sagen: Top!

Ich liebe grün
[X] Abo


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Hey!

Absolut GEILES Projekt! Bin auch ein absoluter Fan vom Focus RS hab ihn auch schon mal in grün gesehen (und auch damit gefahren) soooooo geil!

Cooler Novarossi Motor kühler 2.5ccm oder 3.5ccm?

Tamiya_Fan


----------



## sTripe (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Danke!

Ja den RS würd ich auch gerne mein Eigen nennen  kam nur zwei Jahre zu früh auf den Markt 

Is ein 3,5er Buggy Motor. Der Kopf ist aber nicht so schön strahlend grün geworden, den werd ich wohl nochmal ändern lassen...


----------



## _Linux125_ (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Bei mir im Dorf steht einer genau mit dem grün.

Es ist immer eine Qual einfach dran vorbei zu laufen.


----------



## JohnMo-UT (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Sehr schön geworden 
Schönes TB


----------



## h_tobi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

 die Kühler sehen ja richtig genial aus, kann es kaum erwarten die Teile eingebaut zu sehen.


----------



## Methos (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Hammer ... bis ich den Thread gesehen hab wusste ich garnich wie Hammer die Idee eigentlich is  Ich glaub ich schiess mir auch n G5 Case bei ebay und bastel auch mal an ner Casemod (meiner ersten).


----------



## sTripe (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Danke für das ganze Lob! 

Heute kam eine Lieferung mit Lüftern und einer Tastatur.

Drin waren die neuen Enermax TB Silence und eine Enermax Aurora Premium.

Von den Lüftern bin ich vollauf begeistert, die sind super leise, hab noch keine besseren gesehen. Einfach genial! 

Der Tastaturrahmen und die Alu-Streifen von den Lüftern werden natürlich in grün eloxiert  alles passend zum Case.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Hammer Sache 
Vor allem die Farbe!
mfg


----------



## Domowoi (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Richtig cool! Grün ist meine Lieblingsfarbe und mein Case ist auch ziemlich grün^^.


----------



## _Linux125_ (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Ich bin gespannt ... pls stell jede Menge Bilder rein wird bestimmt gut aussehen.

Wo lässt du eigentlich eloxieren bzw. wie viel bezahlst du dafür?


----------



## sTripe (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Also die teile hatte ich bei TX-Tuning in Auftrag gegeben, den kannte ich aus dem Paintball-Bereich. Qualität ist gut und Preis auch ok. Der wird aber immer auf Anfrage gemacht... Hab jetzt aber einen Betrieb für alle Metallbeschichtungen in der nähe gefunden, da werd ich mal hinfahren. Mal sehn was die als Preis vorschlagen, Qualität sollte bei dem größeren Unternehmen eigentlich gut sein...


----------



## Spider-Man (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Die Farbe ist echt mega! Das wird was großes glaub ich,
 weiter so!


----------



## Gast12307 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

hab mich ja länger nicht gemeldet im thread und sa diese bilder ....die ist einfach so etwas von ....................................................................................................................................................................................................... umwerfend.
Toll gemacht, weiter so
einen extra keks für dich
*keksgeb*


----------



## sTripe (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Danke Danke!

Hab die Woche meinen neuen "Logo-Kreis" fürs Netzteil bekommen, muss den aber noch mit schwarz hinterlegen, dann kann der auf das Gitter geklebt werden und der Lüfterrahmen lackiert werden...

Ich hab aber immernoch niemanden gefunden, der mir meinen Apfel so fräsen kann, wie ich das gerne Hätte... Ich hab leider keine CNC-Fräsmaschine hier, deshalb kann ich das auch nicht selber machen...


----------



## sTripe (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

heute kam mein Sleeve

Also kanns die Tage an Kabel kürzen, Crimpen und sleeven gehen. Außerdem werden die Mainboard-Halter befestigt und es geht weiter mit den Heckanschlüssen und Abdeckungen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Na dann viel Erfolg!  Kannst ja zwischendurch immer mal Status geben (... mit Bildern ).


----------



## mapLayer (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Sieht gut aus, die Farbe ist hammer.
Bei uns in der Gegend fährt auch ein RS in Grün rum. Deluxe. Ein Augenschmaus.
Aber sag mal, wie hast du den Kaltgerätestecker gesleevet?(schreibt man dass so?). Weil das hat schon was Lustiges, will aber das Ding net Köpfen.
mfG


----------



## sTripe (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

ich musste ja eine neue Buchse dran machen, weil das die interne Verlängerung ist. Da hab ich dann SATA-Sleeve genommen und vor dem anlöten drüber gezogen. auf dem vergossenen Stecker hab ich den dann mit Schrumpfschlauch mit Innenkleber festgemacht, den ich etwas geweitet habe. auf der anderen Seite wurde dann erstmal alles eingegossen und auch geschrumpft. gab nur einen Versuch 

Ich muss auch immer an einem vorbeifahren... Es ist schon hart, wenn man nicht einfach einsteigen und losfahren kann... Muss mich da leider mit dem kleinen Bruder zufrieden geben (Fiesta)... 

Sleeven muss noch bis zum WE warten, weil ich morgen erst noch die Crimpzange holen muss. Ich mache jetzt erstmal die Abstandshalter fest.


----------



## sTripe (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

heute wurden die MB-Halter befestigt und es hält 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SiQ (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Sieht Hammer aus!
Edit: Mit dem Boxed von Intel wird's aber nicht silent!


----------



## sTripe (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Der ist auch nur gerade drauf, weil ich die Teile im Moment ohne Case nutze...


----------



## SiQ (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Oh dann ist gut, wäre auch zu schade gewesen


----------



## sTripe (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Micro-Update, mein Tablet musste heut dran glauben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SiQ (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

WoW echt n!ce


----------



## Outlaw15 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Schick xD


----------



## Bierseppi (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

schaut super aus grün ist auch eine meiner lieblings farben


----------



## CherryCoke (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Sieht super aus. Wie haste das gemacht?


----------



## sTripe (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Das ist Folie, mit der Autos beklebt werden. wollte dann doch nicht das 350€ Tablett lackieren...


----------



## Stex (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Gefällt mir sehr. Wäre vielleicht auch etwas für ein paar Teile des Mobos? zB die silbernen Anschlussbuchsen des Mainboards (0/1 Blende [nennt sich das so?])

mfg Stex

Edit.  Sehe gerade das der Kühler diese schon verdeckt...


----------



## h_tobi (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Für Folie sieht das aber richtig gut aus, da hast du sehr sauber gearbeitet.


----------



## CherryCoke (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Jo, für Folie sieht das sehr nach Lack aus. Sehr sauber gearbeitet. Echt Top.


----------



## sTripe (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Ich hab euch mal ein kleines Mini-Update mitgebracht, die neue Graka ist nämlich endlich mal ausgesucht und eingebaut  

Jetzt fehlt an Hardware eigentlich nur noch eine W-Lan Karte mit einem bestimmten Chip und Den RAM werde ich wohl noch gegen 12gb mit kleineren Kühlern tauschen, die HyperX sind zu groß... Wahrscheinlich werden es welche mit den Frostbite Kühlern von Mushkin oder so... 

Nächste Woche müsste mein neues MBP kommen, dann kann ich auch endlich wieder Bilder vernünftig bearbeiten und euch mit mehr versorgen... krebse hier noch mit Windows rum...

Beim Bau bin ich mit der Abdeckung vom Netzteil beschäftigt, die nicht so machbar ist wie geplant... Bilder kommen dann auch bald. Die Rahmen von den Enermax-Lüftern sind beim Eloxierer genauso wie der Rahmen von der Tastatur, wird alles grün gemacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Schönes Bild,  und noch schöner, das es hier wieder weiter geht. 
Ich freue mich auf die nächsten Updates von dir.


----------



## _maxime_ (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Obergeil...wir gleich mal abonniert


----------



## burn... (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

der Hammer!
Die Farbe: super!

werde hier den Thread auf jeden Fall verfolgen, interessiert mich doch sehr, wie das Gehäuse in Grün wirkt 

da ich selber gerade an einem PowerMac zu gange bin, und noch ne Farbe brauche, bin ich sehr gespannt, wie die beide am Ende aussehen werden!
Sag mal, hast du 2 Gehäuse? Wenn ja, würde dich gerne um eins erleichtern, brauche zwei stück 

lg.

PS: Schau doch mal bei dem Link vorbei, für den Monster BT...


----------



## Dommerle (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Wow! Das ist ja mal richtig geil! Bitte mach das auf jeden Fall fertig!  

Ach und so ganz nebenbei...





...[x] Abo!


----------



## Godspeed (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Fantastisch! Hammer Farbe, hammer Auto! Und mit der Grafikkarte haste alles richtig gemacht  Die ist schön leise und wird gradmal 30°C warm bei mir! Und ich hab ja sogar noch die übertaktete SC.


----------



## GPHENOM (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Ich dachte du wolltest das Gehäuse verkaufen?


----------



## sTripe (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Verkaufen? Wann hab ich das denn gesagt? Ich hab zwar mittlerweile etliche Nerven verloren an dem Teil, aber verkaufen wollt ichs nicht wirklich.. Auch wenns fertig ist nicht, es ist ja sowieso niemand bereit das alleine die Materialkosten zu bezahlen...

nein hab kein zweites, hatte man überlegt ein zweites für WaKü-Komponenten zu bauen, aber das hab ich mir dann aus Vernunftsgründen ausm Kopf geschlagen 

Grafikkarte, joa ist schon gut, ist auch die SC, kann meine paar Spiele vernünftig spielen, ansonsten ist der Rechner ja eher ein Arbeitsrechner. Wenn ich ganz abdrehe, dann baue ich noch ne zweite ein, dann geht der auf jeden Fall gut 

Mal sehen ob ich die Abdeckung am Wochenende fertig bekomme...


----------



## AeroX (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Das Grün sieht sehr geil aus, bin gespannt wies am Ende fertig aussieht 
Viel Erfolg weiterhin!
mfg


----------



## GPHENOM (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

War ein versehen^^
Hab ein G5 hier im Marktplatz gesehn und hab das verwechselt


----------



## Gruselgurke (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Was ist aus dem Projekt eigentlich geworden? o:


----------



## Burnout81 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

geht wohl nichtmer weiter


----------



## Altair7 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

schade... war ne super idee


----------



## sTripe (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Leider Leider geht alles sehr schleppend voran. Die Abdeckung für das NT will nicht so wie ich und aktuell fehlt mir noch meine Werkzeugbestellung.

Derzeitiger Stand: die hinteren Anschlüsse sind so vom original-Board abgeschnitten, dass sie hinter das neue MB passen, Halter sind entsprechend ausgewählt und die Löcher sind hierfür in das Gehäuse gebohrt. Ich hab mich dazu entschlossen hinten am Panel nur die USB-Anschlüsse in Betrieb zu nehmen, weil der Rest ungenutzt sein würde wegen der extra-Soundkarte, dem Firewire an der Front und einem W-Lan Stick. Hier sind extra USB-Stecker auf das minimalste gekürzt und an das Panel angelötet worden damit alles zusammenpasst. Es fehlen hier noch die Gewinde in den Haltern, dann ist der Teil abgehakt.

Die MB-Halter sind auch positioniert, werden gerade gebohrt, bekommen dann wie die Backpanel-Halter auch neue Gewinde und werden dann ans Gehäuse geschraubt. Festgeschraubt und verklebt werden die halter dann formschön gespachtelt und geschliffen um einen nahtlosen übergang zur Wand zu bekommen. Den Aufwand mit dem Durchbohren, Schrauben etc. mache ich, weil mir beim ersten Versuch mit 2K-Kleber das MB runtergekommen ist und mir das bei schweren CPU-Kühlern und größeren Grafikkarten zu heikel ist und außerdem irgendwie "unprofessionell" aussieht. Geht aber nur, wenn man das Case lackiert, weil man sonst außen die Senkschrauben sehen würde. Die werden bei mir dann zugespachtelt, verschliffen und dann hab ich wieder eine saubere Oberfläche.

Eine Festplattenhalterung um eine SSD formschön zu platzieren schwebt mir auch im Kopf umher, muss aber noch gezeichnet und dann gefräst werden.

Der Zwischenboden zum DVD-Laufwerk hin macht mir auch noch etwas Kopfzerbrechen, am schönsten wäre es die Trennwand komplett neu zu biegen und zu Bohren, wodurch mir aber sehr wahrscheinlich die Schnellwechsel-Halterung verloren geht.

Die Abdeckung für das NT macht mir noch Probleme, da die Versuche mit Holzformen, Glasfaser etc. bisher nicht meinem Wunsch entsprechen. Evtl. mache ich hier eine Gipsform und lasse das ganze Teil aus Kunststoff tiefziehen.

Der Plan steht also soweit, die Ausführung meiner Wünsche hapert allerdings an fehlenden CNC-Maschinen, weshalb ich für einiges leider extrem lange brauche. Ich wollte ja schon lange fertig sein...

Achso, das NT hat mittlerweile auch einen grünen Rahmen um den Lüfter und Die Logo-Platte ist auch gegen meine selbstgemachte getauscht.

so viel zum aktuellen Stand.


----------



## ToPPi (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Sehr cooles Projekt, das Grün sieht Super aus! Kannst auf dich stolz sein, wenn du das komplett durchziehst. Handpimped ist halt was besonderes 

Und wie heisst es doch so schön: Gut Ding, braucht Weile


----------



## h_tobi (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Prima, das du noch an der Sache dran bist und nicht aufgegeben hast. aumen:
Ich freue mich auf dein nächstes Update.


----------



## 10203040 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*



sTripe schrieb:


> Die Teile von oben sindnoch beim eloxieren, kanns kaum erwarten das Ergebnis zu sehen...
> 
> Hab heute mal die CPU geschliffen und poliert... Der Mainboard-Kühler kann leider nicht geschwärzt werden, weil der aus verschiedenen Metallen besteht...
> 
> ...


 
Ich hoffe das war nicht dein erst mir geschliffen.

Schön alles, auch wenn es leider nichts neues mehr gibt.


----------



## sTripe (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Natürlich war das mein Ernst. Die Oberfläche, auf der der Kühler sitzt ist alles andere als eben, deshalb wurde die mit immer feinerem Schleifpapier geebnet. So ergibt sich eine bessere Auflagefläche und Wärmeübertragung. Aber man verliert eben auch die Garantie...

Ich würde das Projekt gerne beenden, gestaltet sich aber sehr schwierig, da ich kaum Zeit finde.


----------



## StefanW12345 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Geiler Mod


----------



## themasda (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

sieht richtig gut aus, ;D


----------



## Mr JK (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

schöner Mod, eigentlich mag ich den Focus RS garnicht so (Frontantrieb) aber die Farbe reißt s immer wieder raus 
Das mit den fehlenden Mitteln kenn ich....  du schaffst das 

[x] Abo


----------



## Katamaranoid (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Mit was für nem OS wird das Ding dann eigentlich laufen ?


----------



## AMD Freak (4. März 2012)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Kann ja eigendlich nur mit Windows oder Linux laufen weil OSX nicht ohne weiteres auf dieser Hardware laufen wird.


----------



## norse (4. März 2012)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

OSX da zum laufen zu bekomm? nicht mehr sonderlich schwer du.


----------



## sinthor4s (5. März 2012)

ob OSX läuft hängt im Wesentlichen vom Mainboard ab. Mainboards die (wie die appleboards) von foxconn stammen funktionieren in der Regel besser


----------



## Hackintoshi (5. März 2012)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

Bisher sehr interessant. Bin auch gerade dabei, selbiges gehäuse in der bucht zu kaufen und einen hackintosh (der 2te) aufzusetzen.
Mich würde lebhaft interessieren, wie man einen so namenhaften hersteller wie Enermax zum sponsoring überreden kann?

BTW; Abo gebongt.

Carpe diem....Jo aka Hackintoshi


----------



## DuG (18. März 2012)

*AW: der grünste Mac aller Zeiten - Focus RS G5*

muss shcon sagen sieht echt super aus und die farbe ein traum


----------

